# Oxygen (bins)



## Marbil (12 Jul 2005)

Anyone else had a problem with this lot not getting back to you?  We pay €81 a quarter to have our bin emptied once a week and the green bin emptied once a month.   Last month the green bin wasnt emptied although it was left at the end of our street and my husband had to go looking for it.  I phoned their head office in Dundalk and left a message for someone to come back to me to answer my question as to why the bin wasnt emptied.  Last year I phoned them 3 times to ask for a statement of my account so I could claim back the tax and the third time I phoned I was told by the girl's 'dulcet Dundalk tone' that it had already been sent out to me! (eh... STILL waiting...)  Have been with them for a long time now but am thinking of changing to Panda as they get paid enough from our house and they could at least phone.  Customer service in this country is really bad...


----------



## Carpenter (12 Jul 2005)

Hi Marbil

I've just signed up to Oxygen recently, a rep visited the house and I signed a Direct Debit mandate to set the account up.  I've no problem with the service, so far (except maybe the cost) but I got a letter from them asking me to cough up and pay for arrears.  I queried this and was told the DD couldn't be collected for the past few moths and that it was all my fault.  I got onto bank, but was told the problem arose from Oxygen, the bank had no record of any mandate.  Anyway it's all sorted now I think, but I reckon Oxygen think they can do no wrong........


----------



## Marbil (12 Jul 2005)

Hi Carpenter

Same thing happened with us a few years back so now I just go straight to the post office when the invoice arrives in the door.  They (Oxygen) have had the business in Meath for years since Meath Co Co stopped their collection.  My buddy in Laytown was going to switch to Panda last year and the girl in Oxygen talked her out of it and said she would charge my mate the same (cheaper) price as Panda so they are well aware of the fact that competition has moved in!  Im just so annoyed at the fact that there was no phonecall back or no sign of the statement so I could claim the tax back.  They used to have an office in Drogheda but its gone now.


----------



## stobear (12 Jul 2005)

Used Oxigen for years myself and found them very good except for the couple of price hikes. I always got through to a human, the same person every time, to pay bills, query uncollected bins (which happened once in 5 years) and promptly told me it was to be collected a couple of days later, which it was.

I did change to Panda when they first entered the area and they were a disater, missed 3 weeks in a row!! I think they might have improved since I left the area though.


----------



## WaterWater (12 Jul 2005)

We are supplied with a calendar of collection dates by Oxigen. Last years calendar was late arriving and so everyone missed the first years collection. On phoning Oxigen they couldn't understand what everyones  problem was.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Jul 2005)

oxygen usually supply two different calanders each year and it takes a while to figure out which one to follow. I think they print the same calander for their whole collection areas and later send out the local one. my problem with them is that they don't charge by weight and I dont need a normal size bin each week but could do with a green bin collection more often than monthly. to be fair the collectors never refuse to take extra even though sometimes I have 3 black sacks of recycled papers etc for the green bin as well as a pretty hefty weighty green bin each month. I also don't understand why I can't put plastic bottles into the green bin but should seperate them and put them into the grey/black bin. I too pay €81 per quarter but the tax just take your word for it if you ring up. and if you want more dulcet dundalk tones the following firms have their call centres in dundalk too, Irish Life, Vodaphone, Boylesports and soon Bank of Scotland Ireland. I think dulcet Dundalk tones are ok. But I would say that, wouldn't I Leatherarse?


----------



## Marbil (15 Jul 2005)

Ha! Ha! thanks Cuculainn - You're like a Bord Failte Brochure there -  Id nearly book a holiday in Dundalk if I wasnt from Dwada myself!  Actually a mate of mine from Dundalk was sitting with me that day as I had yer wan on loudspeaker in work and she was saying 'I dont speak like that do I?? Oh no!!!'.  Anyway, back to Oxygen - Im thinking of just getting a small bin (from whoever at this stage) and recycling everything we have in separate bins and emptying them in the recycle banks around town.


----------



## car (15 Jul 2005)

are ye talking about the meath area?  Might be moving to the meath are soon so whats the diddly with bin collection?  Whats the diff in price with Oxygen and Panda, is there any others?  how about recycling and doing a dump run every now and again or is there even a dump in meath and how much is it?   thanks lads..


----------



## Marbil (15 Jul 2005)

Yep im in East Meath (South Drogheda) - there used to be a dump in Gormanston but it has been closed for a long time - I think theres a dump in Lusk but you pay to bring stuff there and even then I think there may be a restriction on what is left there - whereabouts are you going to?


----------



## Guest127 (17 Jul 2005)

made this enquiry too. small bin is cheaper per quarter (I think it was €68   per quarter but you had to pay an upfront charge of €25  for the change of bin.) however if oxygen change over to weight/collection in the next year then the bigger bin might be better value ie if you only half filled it each week then you might have only 26 collections to pay per year + weight. but if you have a smaller bin then you might have 52 collections to pay + the (same) weight. I decided to wait and see.
two dwadas I have to watch out for now. leatherarse and marbil. Both Meath end too. and if I dont sell 'the town' who will?


----------

